# [SOLVED] how to improve sig



## tanveerahmed2k




----------



## SABL

*Re: how to improve sig*

Too big.....



> Maximum Width (pixels): 500
> Signature Image Maximum Height (pixels): 50


http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f68/signature-picture-and-misc-permissions-189788.html


----------



## tanveerahmed2k

*Re: how to improve sig*

I cant make the car any smaller tho I dont know how it will be, my text wont be visible then?


----------



## A1tecice

*Re: how to improve sig*

You can shrink the size of the whole sig by resizing it while holding Shift. (Assuming Photoshop)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: how to improve sig*



tanveerahmed2k said:


> I cant make the car any smaller tho I dont know how it will be, my text wont be visible then?


 
Why are you so set on your sig? This forum is for helping people, not having the best sig. Don't worry about the small details about your "name" on the car.

People want to fix there problems not to see your sig.


----------



## Corday

*Re: how to improve sig*

Make a Thumbnail.


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: how to improve sig*

The way I am reading it



> Cannot Upload Images for Signature


That is until you have 500 posts. Them is the rules.

BG


----------



## SABL

*Re: how to improve sig*

Unless Administration changes the permissions on signatures, I would like to remind all members to stay within the allowed sizes. 

*A1tecice*'s banner is 65 pixels too high according to allowable size. Maximum is 50 pixels in height and the displayed banner is 115 pixels. I do not want to see sigs get out of hand....in many cases they are not needed and only detract from the intent of this forum, which is to provide advice and assistance. 

It's nice to add a personal touch to your posts in the way of a sig/banner but we need to stay within allowable parameters.


----------



## A1tecice

*Re: how to improve sig*



SABL said:


> Unless Administration changes the permissions on signatures, I would like to remind all members to stay within the allowed sizes.
> 
> *A1tecice*'s banner is 65 pixels too high according to allowable size. Maximum is 50 pixels in height and the displayed banner is 115 pixels.


EEK sorry changed :wink:


----------

